# Die deutschen Artikel



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

Jeder kennt es: Heißt es "die Butter", "das Butter", oder "der Butter"?

Doch da die Butter-Frage auf ewig ungeklärt sein wird, will ich hierbei nichts von euch wissen. 
Mich beschäftigt etwas ganz Anderes. Und zwar das Wort "Pfand".

Was ist hier richtig? Der oder das Pfand? 

"Das Dosenpfand"
"Der Unterpfand"

Ich bin ratlos, bitte helft mir!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2010)

Der Pfand hat 699.000 Treffer, das Pfand nur 612.000 bei google.

Also ist es der Pfand. :S


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich benutze fast immer "der" wenn ich von Pfand rede, manchmal aber eben auch "das". Kommt zwar nur selten vor, aber es kommt vor.

Edit: auf Wikipedia heißt es "das Flaschenpfand"


----------



## EspCap (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich sage immer 'das Pfand'. Und der Duden stimmt mir zu:

http://www.duden.de/definition/pfand


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. Dezember 2010)

Wiki und Duden sind also für "das", Google und mein Gefühl für "der".

Das Unterpfand klingt irgendwie nicht richtig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (12. Dezember 2010)

Im Lateinischen ist das Pfand neutrum (pignus), daher würd ich auch auf "das Pfand" plädieren.


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Dezember 2010)

Google zeigt ja nur die Meinung der Leute. Wenn die Leute dumm sind, ist das Google-Ergebnis falsch. Und da wir wissen dass die meisten Leute dumm sind, ist meine These bewiesen!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. Dezember 2010)

...


Wie ist es mit Butter im Lateinischen?


----------



## Jester (12. Dezember 2010)

Für Butter kenn ich die Vokabel nicht... hatte man damals schon Butter?
Google ergibt erstmal nichts brauchbares für Butter.
Wir stehen vor einem nationalen Notstand.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. Dezember 2010)

Pfeif auf die Nation! Mein WELTBILD ist in Gefahr!

Bis eben hatte ich mich in solchen Fragen auf die überlegene Stärke des
Maskulinen verlassen. Sollte mich mein inneres Gefühl täuschen, dass 
mich all die schwierigen Jahre bewahrt hat?


----------



## Jester (12. Dezember 2010)

Weltbilder können wanken und fallen wie Weltenreiche. Frag die Römer! Sowohl über das Genus von Pfand als auch über Weltenreiche können sie dir was erzählen. Verrückte Welt!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. Dezember 2010)

Wie sagte mein mir liebster Lehrer?

Die Welt ist verrückt geworden!

Aber hierbei geht es um eine Sache, die größer ist als die Welt. 
Sobald "Das Butter" und "Das Pfand" sich einleben, muss doch 
unsere sprachliche Kultur in sich zusammenfallen, oder untertreibe ich?


----------



## Jester (12. Dezember 2010)

Es ist doch wohl eindeutig die Butter.
Und das Pfand hat sich doch schon längst eingelebt.
Offentsichtlich haben wir es mal wieder mit einer Krise zu tun, die keine Krise ist.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. Dezember 2010)

So wie mit der Schweinegrippe oder dem Atommüll?

Ich glaube, du hast Recht. Aber ich habe meine Affenbrigade schon in Alarmbereitschaft
gesetzt, was soll ich jetzt denen sagen?


----------



## Jester (12. Dezember 2010)

Sie sollen denjenigen finden, der die Kokosnuss geklaut hat.
Er soll der Gerechtigkeit des römischen Volkes zugeführt werden!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. Dezember 2010)

*wendet sich seinen, bis an die Zähne bewaffneten Affen, zu*
"Ihr habt es gehört! Für Rom, für die Republik!"
*wendet sich wieder Buffed.de zu*
Und wenn sie die Ritter von Ni finden, könnten wir auch gleich... ach nein.


----------



## Kartonics (12. Dezember 2010)

wenn sich 2 streiten freut sich der dritte ergo die Pfand


----------



## skyline930 (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich kenn auch nur _die_ Butter und _das_ Pfand. Alles andere hört sich mMn auch dämlich an o.ô


----------



## Damokles (12. Dezember 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Jeder kennt es: Heißt es "die Butter", "das Butter", oder "der Butter"?



Reichst du mir mal eben* die Butter* von dort drüben? 
Denn in *der Butter* hier ist mir zuviel Marmelade verschmiert.
Ich mag, *das Butter* sauber ist wenn ich sie auf meinem Brötchen verstreichen will.

Du siehst, es kommt immer auf den Satz an, in welchem Du "Butter" einbringen möchtest.
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich mag, *das Butter* sauber ist wenn ich sie auf meinem Brötchen verstreichen will.
> [...]


Und solch ein gravierender Fehler von dir, Damo...


----------



## Jester (12. Dezember 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Reichst du mir mal eben* die Butter* von dort drüben?
> Denn in *der Butter* hier ist mir zuviel Marmelade verschmiert.
> Ich mag, *dass Butter* sauber ist wenn ich sie auf meinem Brötchen verstreichen will.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Dezember 2010)

Lateinische Artikel haben halt nur ungefähr gar nix mit den deutschen Äquivalenten zu tun.


----------



## Damokles (12. Dezember 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Und solch ein gravierender Fehler von dir, Damo...



Denk nochmal drüber nach und lächle


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Denk nochmal drüber nach und lächle


Ja, es ist wohl Absicht, aber es sieht so grauenhaft und falsch aus :<


----------



## Jester (12. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Lateinische Artikel haben halt nur ungefähr gar nix mit den deutschen Äquivalenten zu tun.



Es gibt keine lateinischen Artikel. Und die lateinischen Genus sind insofern bestimmend für unsere Sprache, als dass die dt. Sprache, wie alle romanischen Sprache, aus dem lateinischen entstand. Auch wenn unsere Sprache erheblich stärkeren Abänderungen unterworfen war als z.b. das Italienische, welches dem Lateinischen sehr ähnlich ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Es gibt keine lateinischen Artikel. Und die lateinischen Genus sind insofern bestimmend für unsere Sprache, als dass die dt. Sprache, wie alle romanischen Sprache, aus dem lateinischen entstand. Auch wenn unsere Sprache erheblich stärkeren Abänderungen unterworfen war als z.b. das Italienische, welches dem Lateinischen sehr ähnlich ist.



Du musst mir nicht Latein erklären, ich habs immerhin eine Weile studiert. Du kannst einfach nicht einen lateinischen Genus aufs Deutsche übertragen. Übereinstimmigkeiten sind da praktisch Zufall. 

Außerdem entstand die deutsche Sprache nicht aus dem Lateinischen. Auweh... Romanische Sprachen sind Teile der indogermanischen Sprache, die es schon lange gab, bevor die Römer kamen. Es wurden lediglich einige Worte übernommen, die sich im Laufe der Zeit gemehrt haben. 

Zu denen gehört übrigens nicht Deutsch. Deutsch ist eine germanische Sprache....


----------



## Jester (12. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du musst mir nicht Latein erklären, ich habs immerhin eine Weile studiert. Du kannst einfach nicht einen lateinischen Genus aufs Deutsche übertragen. Übereinstimmigkeiten sind da praktisch Zufall.
> 
> *Zufall würde ich es nicht nennen, es gibt da schon eine Menge Übereinstimmungen.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Dezember 2010)

Gut, darauf können wir uns einigen.


----------



## Damokles (12. Dezember 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ja, es ist wohl Absicht, aber es sieht so grauenhaft und falsch aus :<



Und bei "das Butter" kräuseln sich bei mir die Fußnägel.
Finde ich genau so schlimm, wie "Kannst du mir das lernen?" oder "Ich bin größer wie du." und der Klassiker:
"Dann tu ich das so machen." Ich bin echt kein Checker in deutschdingen aber wenn ich so etwas lesen muss...


----------



## Davatar (13. Dezember 2010)

"der Butter" hab ich noch nie gehört (ausser im Genitiv) und "das Butter" auch nicht. Aber grundsätzlich ist der Duden nachwievor die beste Referenz, war schon immer so. Leider hab ich grad keinen zur Hand ^^
Auch Pfand kenn ich nur in sachlicher Form ohne Geschlecht.

Allerdings beläuft sich meine Rechtschreibung auch noch auf eine frühere Form der deutschen Rechtschreibung, bevor es "in" war, die Sprache mehrmals pro Jahr anzupassen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Dezember 2010)

Der Pfand und das Pfand ist mir beides geläufig aber butterseitig kenn ich nur DIE Butter. 
(muss ja auch heisst ja auch die Kuh, die Milch, die Weide und die Bäuerin  )

Um den schönen Thread anzuschieben werf ich einfach mal Joghurt ins Rennen.

Der Joghurt oder das Joghurt ?


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Der Joghurt oder das Joghurt ?



Der natürlich! Ich möchte wirklich kein Deutsch lernen müssen, dass mit den Artikeln muss doch der Horror sein! Allein weil er im Genitiv schon wieder anders sein kann. Wie Davatar ja erklärt hat. Und das zu begreifen ist glaub ich wirklich schwer!

Bzw. ich kenne auch nur die Butter und hab die anderen Versionen noch nie gehört!


----------



## Hubautz (13. Dezember 2010)

Es heißt konkret "dem Joghurt" Alder!


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Dezember 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Es heißt konkret "dem Joghurt" Alder!



Stimmt!
Ich sitze mit dem Joghurt in der Küche und mache dem Joghurt den Gar aus. 

In dem Sinne:
Alder Jo, Khurt hab ich krass ein Box gegeben.


----------



## Konov (13. Dezember 2010)

Dass es das Pfand heißt, das hätte ich aber schon erwartet, dass ihr das wisst.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich find's viel geiler, wenn man krampfhaft englischen Ausdrücken einen passenden Artikel verleihen will, gerade als Rollenspieler. Zu meiner Ultima-Zeit sagte man noch "das Dungeon", inzwischen ist es "der Dungeon". Mir tut jeder leid, der unsere Sprache lernen will. Die Geschlechter werden ohne Sinn und Zweck völlig wahllos vergeben und mehr als stur auswendig lernen kann man die wohl nicht. Wieso ist ein Tisch männlich? Und Butter weiblich?


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich find's viel geiler, wenn man krampfhaft englischen Ausdrücken einen passenden Artikel verleihen will, gerade als Rollenspieler. Zu meiner Ultima-Zeit sagte man noch "das Dungeon", inzwischen ist es "der Dungeon". Mir tut jeder leid, der unsere Sprache lernen will. Die Geschlechter werden ohne Sinn und Zweck völlig wahllos vergeben und mehr als stur auswendig lernen kann man die wohl nicht. Wieso ist ein Tisch männlich? Und Butter weiblich?



Nene das ist falsch!!! Mittlerweile heißt es die Ini . Ja das mit der Sprache seh ich auch so, da gibt es keine Logik und keine Regel hinter, ich denke das ist stumpfes auswendig lernen bei den Vokabeln!


----------



## Aeonflu-X (13. Dezember 2010)

DIE BUTTER


sorry, musste sein


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2010)

Richtig verwirrend wird erst der Genitiv Plural von Mädchen.


----------



## Landerson (13. Dezember 2010)

Ach Herje, die Artikel....
Ich versuche gerade meiner Frau die deutsche Sprache schmackhaft zu machen was aber daran scheitert das ich ihr die Artikel nihct wirklich erklaeren kann.
Wann sagt man der die oder das.

Gibt es da eine Regel und ist das einfach so?


----------



## Noxiel (13. Dezember 2010)

Auswendig lernen. Es gibt keine Regel, bzw. keine mit der du einem Nicht-Muttersprachler verständlich machen könntest, dass ein Tisch eben ein maskulines Nomen ist und er damit ein "der" bekommt.
Darum tue ich mich ja momentan auch so schwierig mit Französisch, da ist es zum Teil gerade andersrum. Da hilft auch nur auswendig lernen.





http://www.deutschakademie.de/online-deutschkurs/forum/index.php?topic=40.0


----------



## Landerson (13. Dezember 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Auswendig lernen. Es gibt keine Regel, bzw. keine mit der du einem Nicht-Muttersprachler verständlich machen könntest, dass ein Tisch eben ein maskulines Nomen ist und er damit ein "der" bekommt.
> Darum tue ich mich ja momentan auch so schwierig mit Französisch, da ist es zum Teil gerade andersrum. Da hilft auch nur auswendig lernen.
> 
> 
> ...



Dann habe ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung gehabt. Thanks


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Dezember 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> http://www.deutschak....php?topic=40.0





> *Femininum* sind:
> 
> - Bäume: die Ulme, die Buche, die Eiche, etc...
> *- Blumen: die Rose, die Tulpe, die Narzisse etc.. * .
> - Zahlen: die Eins, die Zwei, die Drei, etc...



Hehe genau:


- Das Vergissmeinnicht, der Krokus, das Gänseblümchen, der Löwenzahn....
Bleiben wir besser bei auswendiglernen

'(Schön sind auch: Der Halm, die Wurzel, das Blatt, die Blüte, der Nektar = die Blume......argh arme Deutschlernende)


----------



## Noxiel (13. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hehe genau:
> 
> 
> - Das Vergissmeinnicht, der Krokus, das Gänseblümchen, der Löwenzahn....
> ...


Ich habe die Seite sicher nicht mit Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit oder Richtigkeit gepostet.


----------



## Asayur (13. Dezember 2010)

Schön ist auch: Der Baum, aber die Buche, die Blätter, Der Ast und Der Wald, was im eigentlichen Sinne ja eine Mehrzahl von Baum ist, denn viele Bäume bilden einen Wald, es gibt keinen Wald, der nur aus einem Baum besteht,
somit hat Baum auch zwei Mehrzahl Formen, die Bäume und der Wald.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Schön ist auch: Der Baum, aber die Buche, die Blätter, Der Ast und Der Wald, was im eigentlichen Sinne ja eine Mehrzahl von Baum ist, denn viele Bäume bilden einen Wald, es gibt keinen Wald, der nur aus einem Baum besteht,
> somit hat Baum auch zwei Mehrzahl Formen, die Bäume und der Wald.



Hmm, Wald hat in dem Sinne mit Baum nichts zu tun. Es ist eben einfach ein Pluralwort, so wie "Information" im Englischen.


----------



## Asayur (13. Dezember 2010)

Naja, gut, o.k. vielleicht hab ich mich auch vom "intuitiven" zum "sprachlichen" führen lassen, Asche über mein Haupt, aber das macht das ganze mit dem Artikelwirrwarr in der deutschen Sprache nicht besser


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Naja, gut, o.k. vielleicht hab ich mich auch vom "intuitiven" zum "sprachlichen" führen lassen, Asche über mein Haupt, aber das macht das ganze mit dem Artikelwirrwarr in der deutschen Sprache nicht besser



Ne, bin froh, dass ich Deutsch muttersprachlich kann, wobei ich selbst da Probleme habe, nämlich mit "den" und "dem". :/ Beispiel fällt mir grad keins ein.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Dezember 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich habe die Seite sicher nicht mit Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit oder Richtigkeit gepostet.



Das ist mir klar!!!

Mein Spott bezog sich nicht auf dich sondern auf den Don Quijotemäßigen Versuch dieser Seite zu sytematisieren, was nicht zu systematisieren ist


----------



## Landerson (13. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ne, bin froh, dass ich Deutsch muttersprachlich kann, wobei ich selbst da Probleme habe, nämlich mit "den" und "dem". :/ Beispiel fällt mir grad keins ein.



Geht mir genauso.
Wenn ich mir das Schmerzverzehrte Gesicht meiner Frau anschaue wenn ich ihr verzweifelt versuche ihr klarzumachen das es bei den Artikeln keine Regel gibt, wird mir ganz anders.


----------



## Damokles (13. Dezember 2010)

Am krassesten, ist sowieso mein russischer Kollege drauf.
Der lebt und arbeitet mitlerweile seid 22 (!) Jahren in Deutschland und dem ist die deutsche Grammatik
so dermaßen schnurzpiepegal. Einer seiner Lieblingssätze lautet:
(Zitat) "Ich bin das Einzig, der das arbeit. Dawei raboti jetzt faule Kasjol!" (Mit starkem Akzent). 

Er vertauscht Artikel wie es ihm gerade einfällt und von dem ganzen Rest, rede ich gar nicht erst
aber wir verstehen ihn trotzdem.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (14. Dezember 2010)

Die Türken in Deutschland haben die Sprache ja an sich angepasst.

De Dönerbude
De Bus
De Frau

usw...

Wobei ich diesen unfug innerhalb der Sprache liebe. Das macht sie lebendig und zu etwas besonderem. Genauso
die Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Wenn ich linke Artikel lese, wird mir da immer Speiübel. 

Der Betreiber der Seite, die ich poste, hat den Artikel und das dazugehörige Video selbst als
"ab 0 Jahren geeignet" markiert.

http://bluthilde.wordpress.com/2010/12/06/stoppt-den-jahresendkommerz/

Schmerz lass nach!


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Dezember 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Die Türken in Deutschland haben die Sprache ja an sich angepasst.
> 
> De Dönerbude
> De Bus
> ...



Und was haben linke Artikel mit Rechtschreibung zu tun?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (14. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und was haben linke Artikel mit Rechtschreibung zu tun?



Dann ließ ihn dir einmal durch. Die deutsche Linke hat ja ihre eigene Rechtschreibung, pardon, Linksschreibung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Dezember 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Dann ließ ihn dir einmal durch. Die deutsche Linke hat ja ihre eigene Rechtschreibung, pardon, Linksschreibung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Komisch, ich bezeichne mich auch als links, aber schreibe eigentlich völlig normal. Auch auf der Website der Linkspartei finde ich keine andersartigen Hinweise.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (14. Dezember 2010)

Die Linke muss ja auch etwas gemäßigt auftreten. Sobals sie alles klein schreiben würden, wären sie auch beim letzten, nicht völlig
ideologisierten, unten durch.

Am besten ist die Zeile:
"Genoss_innen, einmal mehr erkennen wir, dass die Klassiker des Marxismus-Leninismus auf alle Fragen eine Antwort wisse..."

Ich hab mich weggeworfen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Dezember 2010)

Muss neuerdings eigentlich in jeden verdammten Thread dieser politische Hirnfick mit rein?


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Muss neuerdings eigentlich in jeden verdammten Thread dieser politische Hirnfick mit rein?



Ich hab nicht angefangen.


----------

